# Should we snorkel THE RUINS OF ATLANTIS



## ajhcmaj (Oct 29, 2011)

I wanted to know if anyone had an experience of this at the Atlantis Resort.  It is between $79-$99 per person.

So wondering if it is worth it, if you really, really enjoyed it, etc.  We dont plan on going back to the Bahamas/Atlantis for at least 10 years.

However taking into consideration we are doing the dolphin shallow water experience for free.  We are 38 and 37 years of age..


Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 29, 2011)

Atlantis -- _They paved Paradise and put up a resort._

I'd rather spend some $$ doing some natural-reef snorkeling, for which I beleive there are some commercial boat-tours that will pick-up + drop-off at the Atlantis marina, or across the harbor.


----------



## siesta (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got back from HRA yesterday and wanted to let you know if you are a starwood owner you get a 10% off Atlantis activities card upon request. Have fun!


----------

